# Stained Glass Substitute???



## Tikander (Feb 11, 2012)

Does anyone know a good substitute for "stained Glass? I'm making a lamp and need something in the shade. I certainly don't want to buy real stained glass. Plastic is fine if I knew where to find it.

Thanks


----------



## jmos (Nov 30, 2011)

Tell me some more about exactly what you need (size, how elaborate…), and why you don't want to buy "real stained glass."

Stained glass isn't really hard to work (not too much harder to cut than window glass), or that expensive, depending on what you are trying to do. I did a lot of stained glass as a hobby for about 10 years.

If you're looking for a single piece of glass, you can get a piece from a supplier, cut it to shape easily, and not spend too much. You would have a lot of options as far as color, patterns, degree of translucency; a good supplier will have hundreds of pieces of glass. I'd be willing to bet you could talk a supplier into cutting it for you it it were a simple geometric shape with straight edges.

If you're looking for a more elaborate pattern made from many pieces, that would be more difficult, but not necessarily too hard or expensive.


----------



## irishbob (Nov 3, 2011)

http://www.sloanswoodshop.com/acrylic%20sheets.htm

I hear these are good people to deal with. I have not used them yet but you can check it out and see what you think.


----------

